# No Steam Vent for Dryer



## Bicycle Junkie (Nov 24, 2007)

We own an old row house in Pennsylvania, built in 1900, which we rent to a long-term tenant. We live in Texas and only get there a couple times a year. I want to purchase and have installed a washer and dryer in the basement. The walls of the basement are masonry. There are 110v and 220v outlets and a drainpipe for a washing machine. But there is no steam vent. I don't want more moisture in the basement. What do I do about venting the steam from the dryer?


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

It needs to vent up and out directly to the outside using aluminum ducting. 
Shouldnt be a big deal, just need to find a place for it to poke thru the wall. 

Maybe some of the neighbors with similar houses have already dont this and you can see thier set up.


----------



## Bicycle Junkie (Nov 24, 2007)

Sammy said:


> It needs to vent up and out directly to the outside using aluminum ducting.
> Shouldnt be a big deal, just need to find a place for it to poke thru the wall.
> 
> Maybe some of the neighbors with similar houses have already dont this and you can see thier set up.


It's not that easy. The masonry wall is made of stones and mortar and it is uneven, irregular and thick, and the mortar is old and fragile.

It'll be months before I get back up there to look around the neighborhood at other installations.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Maybe you can duct up thru the basement floor to the first floor in a closet area and then out thru the exterior wall if thats easier.


----------



## Bicycle Junkie (Nov 24, 2007)

That would go through the living room.


----------



## leezarrd (Aug 12, 2007)

...no windows in the basement that you could take it through, huh?


----------



## Bicycle Junkie (Nov 24, 2007)

Sadly, no windows. I think this house was built when people generally hung their wash to dry, which doesn't work very well in the wintertime.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

There is a cavity right above the sill plate,between the joists that should allow for the 4" vent.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

The vent doesnt have to go straight up from the dryer thru the floor to the first story to vent out... It can have a lateral run in the basement before popping up thru the floor to get to an area such as a closet where it can be concealed. 

Obviously the straighter and shorter the run is better and longer runs need to have the duct size adjusted for restriction.


----------



## Bicycle Junkie (Nov 24, 2007)

Thank you for the expert responses.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Your welcome.. 

Good luck with it.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> It's not that easy. The masonry wall is made of stones and mortar and it is uneven, irregular and thick, and the mortar is old and fragile.
> 
> It'll be months before I get back up there to look around the neighborhood at other installations.


You can Hammer out a Hole, Install the Pipe,+ Remortar it back to a Finish.....


----------

